# Grrrrrrrr



## GraphxNMore (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm considering changing my business name to Frustrated Incorporated. Why do all the videos look sooooo easy, yet when I try to brush my stones in only about 50% go into place?? Do I need to overcut my template for the stones to fall into the holes? I'm already cutting 3.3mm holes for SS10 stones. I still end up placing half the stones with tweezers. I'm also using the Silhouette starter kit to get started. I ordered a small roll of sticky flock template material. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ironsinthefire (Jun 30, 2013)

What software are you using?


----------



## GraphxNMore (Sep 14, 2014)

SCALP4 for stones. AI CS6 for pretty much everything else.


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

Are you pouring a lot of stones onto the sticky flock? The more you put the better chance they'll go in right side up.


----------



## GraphxNMore (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll try that, Linda. Thanks!


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I recommend sticky flock. It is a bit more expensive but saves the most brushing time BY FAR.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

Until you have process zeroed in:
cut a small piece of flock or template material with a row of holes ranging across the sizes of stones you use.
If you use 6ss through 16ss... cut from 2mm through 20mm.

then brush in as you would and see where that size drops in most easily.
It should be a fairly loose fit...otherwise stone can't turn right side up.

Alot also depends on what brand stones you use and what the bottom profile looks like. If it's a rounded base... probably a slightly smaller hole. If it's a more squared off base= larger.

To give you idea of how much it can vary....right now I am cutting 3.8-3.9mm for 10ss stones on orange 'sticky flock'.
LEO


----------



## GraphxNMore (Sep 14, 2014)

I tried dumping excess stones, helped greatly. I went from correcting half a board to maybe 10 total!

The silhouette brand stones are terrible as far as the glue.... I would say 5% or more aren't perfectly round, which was causing sobs trouble. As soon as they're gone it'll get even better.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

im cutting at 3.7mm for ss10 on hartco425s with economy stones form shine art.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I cut my holes for 10ss at 3.23 using sticky flock, and, Korean shineart stones


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Leg cramps said:


> im cutting at 3.7mm for ss10 on hartco425s with economy stones form shine art.


Sorry to hijack this thread, but I have been buying the premium stones from Shineart and was wondering if the stones one down in quality (economy maybe?) would be similar in quality or noticeably lower quality. Have you guys seen both kinds next to each other and can comment? Thanks much!


----------



## StoneNinja (Feb 18, 2015)

n2mouse said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but I have been buying the premium stones from Shineart and was wondering if the stones one down in quality (economy maybe?) would be similar in quality or noticeably lower quality. Have you guys seen both kinds next to each other and can comment? Thanks much!


wont be too much of a difference unless you were using machine cut stones. Those DMCs shine better than the Korea or China stones...


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I started out using pellosa from shine art. very expensive. then I switched to their Korean stones, then I went to all Chinese economy stones. once in a great while you get some defects,but for me they work great and never had a stone complaint.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

StoneNinja said:


> wont be too much of a difference unless you were using machine cut stones. Those DMCs shine better than the Korea or China stones...




Aren't machine cut stones more shiny because of the much higher lead content in it than the rest 2 kinds? Korean ones are lead free. And many Chinese ones r lead free, too.


----------



## StoneNinja (Feb 18, 2015)

kingwoo said:


> Aren't machine cut stones more shiny because of the much higher lead content in it than the rest 2 kinds? Korean ones are lead free. And many Chinese ones r lead free, too.


no... machine cut are lead-free. the china rhinestones have lead in them i believe.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Contact Rudy @ The Rhinestone World. He will happily help you with your issues. Tell him Eric sent you!!

1-941-755-1696


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

StoneNinja said:


> no... machine cut are lead-free. the china rhinestones have lead in them i believe.



Korean rhinestones were the first made to be lead-free. 
Some Chinese producers worked out way to get rid of lead later. So some chinese ones do not have lead in them. And rest do.

And maybe you are right some machine cut are also lead-free, just not the same as I researched last year. 

But glad to know.


----------



## StoneNinja (Feb 18, 2015)

kingwoo said:


> Korean rhinestones were the first made to be lead-free.
> Some Chinese producers worked out way to get rid of lead later. So some chinese ones do not have lead in them. And rest do.
> 
> And maybe you are right some machine cut are also lead-free, just not the same as I researched last year.
> ...


Yep! You are right. The Machine Cut that we use is lead-free!


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I buy the Pellosa from Shine Art. Yes, they are more expensive, but I don't have to buy 125 or 250 gross at a time. Since I am not selling a ton of items, I would rather not tie up my money on stones that I may have for months or even years.

And the Pellosa stones are WAY shinier.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Dragon Slayer said:


> And the Pellosa stones are WAY shinier.


Thanks, that is the kind of information I was looking for. I heard the next level down stones (Korean, I think) are very similar in shine/looks and wanted to know for sure.


----------

